# Presenting: Addiction (picture heavy)



## Sanayhs (Oct 23, 2008)

Following are pictures of mostly MAC, but also a bunch of my other stuff. I don't think much drug store stuff crept in... because there's also a small ton of that. The addiction bug bit me at the end of February 2008, though a had a small collection prior. The last month or two I've slowed down tremendously, but I'm still waiting on some things in the mail. This is mostly from 6 months of major addiction!

Now, on to the pictures!

eyeshadows:






Cucumber, Humid, Eyepopping, Warm Chill, Empty
Femme Noir, Wondergrass, Pagan, Shimmermoss, Empty
Mink & Sable, Bio-Green, Juxt, Aquadisiac, Newly Minted





Mythology, Coppering, Cranberry, Fab & Flashy, Gorgeous Gold
Expensive Pink, Sunsplosion, Orange, Orange Tangent, Dreammaker
Paradisco, Peppier, Firespot, Bright Sunshine, Buttersilk





Passionate, Neutral Pink, Shore Leave, Smashbox Flirt, Gesso
Romping, Frisco, Phloof!, Shroom, Evening Aura
Pink Venus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Jest, Solar White, Blanc Type 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Fig. 1





Blue Flame, Bluestorm, Freshwater, Talent Pool, Cool Heat
Plumage, Climate Blue, pressed Rebel Rock Blue pigment, Jewel Blue, Haunting
Stormwatch, Bang On Blue, Moon's Reflection, Big T, Empty





Graphology, Thunder, Lotusland, Crystal, Mystical Mist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Top Hat, Parfait Amour, Plum, Digit, Poison Pen
Indian Ink, Illegal Cargo, Violet, Dear, Dovefeather, Shadowy Lady





Random cheapo shadow, Woodwinked, All That Glitters, Smoke & Diamonds, Carbon
Amber Lights, Soba, Grand Entrance, Electra, Empty
Sable, Warming Trend, French Grey, Knight Divine, Empty





Virgin Silver metal-x scraped into a sample jar so I could B2M the container, Mi'Lady, Hot Contrast, Earthly Riches
Fresh Green Mix, Heat/Element, Sea & Sky, Ether





Thunder Eyes, Amazon Eyes, Take Wing, Sweetie Cakes
Showflower, Pandamonium, Fafi 1, Fafi 2
Stowaways, Tempting, Spiced Chocolate, Shadowy Lady

pigments:




Violet, Lovely Lily
Teal, Steel Blue, Silver Fog, Bell-Bottom Blue, Cornflower, Mutiny, Azrael Blue
Smoke Signal, Dark Soul, Sweet Sienna, Old Gold, Nightlight, Copperized, Golden Olive
Tan, Gold Mode, Coppersparkle, Rose, Blue Brown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Mauvement, Copperbeam
Reflects Gold, Vanilla, Frozen White, Your Ladyship, Jardin Aires, Melon, Blonde's Gold





Naval Blue, Forest Green, Softwash Grey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Sunpepper, Coco Beach, Coppersparkle, Some Urban Decay thing
Reflects Gold, Reflects Blue, Helium, Lily White, Dazzleray, Pink Bronze, Maroon





Half jars! Circa Plum, Gilded Green
Aire-de-Blu
Gold Stroke, Royal Flush





Antique Green, Frost, Landscape Green, Primary Yellow, Gold
Shimmertime, Golden Lemon, Chocolate Brown, Fuchsia, Pink Pearl
Mega-Rich, All Girl, Blonde's Gold, Coco Beach





All the NYX pearl ultra mania loose shadows and similarly named glitters. 

bases:





Quite Natural, Indianwood, Layin' Low, Stray Grey, Girl Friendly
Perky, Rubenesque, Artifact, Nice Vice, Cash Flow
Greenstroke, Otherworldly, Rollickin', Delft, Electro Sky
Moss Scape, Pharaoh, Salsabelle CCB, Crushed Bougainvillea CCB





Bare Canvas, Base Light, Untitled, Mauvism, Blueboy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Portraiture, Canton Candy
Chartru, Flammable, Artjam, Deep Shadow, Snapshot, Chiaroscuro, Pixel





Cedarrose, Taupographic, Silverbleu, Sharkskin, Fresh Cement, Sea Me, Blurburry, Shimmermint, Shimmersand, Pink Couture, Royal Hue, Mangomix, Lucky Jade, Beige-ing, Corn, Gentil Lentil

eyeliners & mascara:





Blacktrack, Lithograph, Nightfish, Nightfish, Graphic Brown, Ostentatious
Delineate, Rich Ground, Brassy, Uppity, Frostlite, Silverstroke
Macro Violet, Nonconformist, Iris Eyes, Haunting, Waveline, Penned
Royal Wink, Blue Peep, Jadeye, Delphic, Shade, New Weed
Sweet Sage, Disc Black, Electro Lady
Classic Cream, Aqualine





Phone Me/Text Me, Fab Orchid/Dash Lily, Black Funk/Pop Blue, Nighthawk/Frontrow, Smoothblue, Smolder, Tarnish, Foxy Lady, Fascinating, Minted, Hyacinth, Raven, Feline, Mystery, Jealous, So There Jade, Light As Air, Fly-By-Blu, Black Russian, Wolf, Random crap





Maybelline Define-A-Lash in Very Black <3, some Smashbox teal mascara, the style mascara base, Maybelline lash stylist, Maybelline Volum' Express, Tweezerman full size tweezers, tweezerman travel size tweezers, random crap tweezers that don't touch my brows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




blushes & powders:





Hipness, Fashion Frenzy, Stark Naked
Spaced Out, Blooming, Plum du Bois





Emote, Plum Foolery, Sunbasque
Emote, Peachtwist





Posey, Sweet William, Blossoming
Maidenchant





Eversun, True Romantic, Shy Beauty
Secret Blush, Feeling, Serenely





Nuance, Warm Soul, Merrily
Gleeful, Pleasantry, Love Thing





Northern Light, New Vegas, Porcelain Pink, Light flush
Lightscapade, Petticoat (original release), So Ceylon, Gold Spill
Lightscapade, Shimpagne, Glissade, Naked You
Warmed, Shooting Star





Belightful, Sassed Up, Verve-acious (all from Fafi)
Blot Powder in light, Solar Riche, Quiver pearlizer

lips:






Kirsch, Chockful, Rapturous, Bing, Classic Dame, Grenadine, Tropic Glow, Smashbox Smashing Opulent, Smashbox Candle, Ulta Holiday Kiss

Hollywood Nights, Melrose Mood, Lollipop Loving, Sci-Fi-Delity, Electro, Pleasureseeker, Fun n Sexy, High Top, Flash-n-Dash, Strawbaby

Utterly Frivolous, Not So Innocent, Pomposity, Vivacious, Overrich, Blast o' Blue, Port Red, Pink Maribu, Party Mate

Fun Fun, Out to Shock, Out to Shock (I lost one for long enough I bought a second!), So Scarlet, Lightly Ripe, "O", Russian Red, Blankety, Chatterbox, Impassioned

Craving, Freckletone, Pure Rose, Estee Lauder Mocha Pink, Almay Raspberry, Almay Cherry

Clinique chubby stick Vanilla Brownie, Black lipmix, Smashbox Gossamer





Valentine's, Lilacrush, Cellopink, Clear, Slicked Pink, Dewy Jube, She Booms, Sugar Shock, Jellybabe, mini Jellybabe

Miss Fizz, Date Night

Fanplastico, Cult of Cherry, Rich & Ripe, Cherry Blossom, Liqueur, Jampacked, Sugar Trance, Cult Fave, Totally It, Squeeze It, Silly Girl, mini Wonderstruck, Love Knot, Racy, Bronzibar





Plum Mate, Coral Craze, Fuchsia Lining, Pink Edge, Pink Edge, Rosebound, Rosebound, Neutral Zone, Beet, Burgundy, Velvetella, Red Enriched, Deep Soul, Plum Soft, Honey B, Cranapple, Random crap





Assorted glosses and balms and whatnot - at least, the ones at my makeup desk during photo time

complexion:





MUFE Mat Velvet + in 15 Alabaster (perfect match!!!), Studio Stick NW15 (less than perfect match), MSF natural in light 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, smashbox photofinish primer, MAC sifter jar filled with silica powder, MAC select moisturecover, MAC select coverup, a bunch of studio finish concealer samples in different shades, smashbox undereye brightener stuff, NYX concealer in a jar in porcelain, some Clinique powder

brushes & tools:





184, 150, 187, 187, 188, 168, 168, 190, 189, 162, 192, 217 (my concealer brush of choice), 129SH, 129SE, Quo blush brush, Body Shop powder brush, Body Shop blush brush





217, 217, 222, 224, 224 from Stylistics, 227, 239, 239, 239SE, 252, 242, 275, 213, 205, 212, 228, 231, 219, 219SE, 209, 210, 208, 266SE, smashbox #12 (BEST BROW BRUSH EVER!), body shop brush, Quo eye definer, body shop lip brush





182, 180, 181SE
MAC lash curlers (that I never use...)





How I store my rubbing alcohol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




etcetera:





Lash curler pad, Corn shadestick, Royal Hue shadestick, Mangomix shadestick, Party Mate (again, lost one for a while...), So Scarlet lipstick, Cult of Cherry lipglass, Jampacked lipglass, Bare Canvas paint, 2 smashbox photofinish primer travel sizes, smashbox mesh bag





A bunch of smashbox stuff within reach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Compact mirror, body shop blushes, little bronzers, maybelline dream mousse blush is peach satin, UD ammo palette, UD deluxe shadow box, Red Earth shadows





Extra sifter jar, bags from formal black, Fafinettes, large and small pencil sharpeners, lash glue, She's Bad lashes, auburn brow shader set





Antiquitease and Naughty Nauticals postcards

Missing in action: In 3D 3dglass, 316SE, Moistly lipgelee, Pink Grapefruit lipglass, a Viva Glam postcard, Novel Twist cube bag, more stuff I can't remember 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Waiting on: Cult of Cherry postcard and apron, pink treat cremestick liner, Eyes on Manish palette, Penny shadestick, Overcast shadestick, 116 brush, Post Haste eyeshadow, Birchbark CCB and possibly more I'm forgetting? Eeek! Oh yes, Girl About Town lipstick, Burnin' lipstick...

By the way, if you have a Crimsonaire shadestick, Gracious Me shadestick, String-a-long paint pot or any paints I don't have that you do not want to own any longer, let me know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Same goes for any questions.


----------



## Kelly78 (Oct 23, 2008)

What an awesome collection - love looking at all the pics!!!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Oct 23, 2008)

love you collection, pretty much got all the essentials


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 23, 2008)

Your collection is amazing!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 23, 2008)

holy shiet share 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol nice collection!


----------



## kobri (Oct 23, 2008)

Jealous


----------



## mochabean (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice collection! I'm jealous of your MSF and fluidlines!


----------



## laperle (Oct 24, 2008)

i have to keep an eye on your thread, essy. so, i can look for my desired f/l!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow very very nice collection! You are lucky you got your hands on the Stowaways quad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 poopy Canada didnt get it


----------



## AimeeL (Oct 24, 2008)

WHOA! You have everything. 
And purrrrr, Blue Steal and Teal makes my day...


----------



## AmandDUR (Oct 24, 2008)

oooo ahhhh! thanks for sharing.


----------



## Almost black. (Oct 24, 2008)

When do you get the time to use all this stuff?


----------



## sharkbytes (Oct 24, 2008)

i'm insanely jealous of your 2 lightscapades!!!  Great collection, ty for sharing it~


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 24, 2008)

Amazing collection! And I love this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_



_

 


Evening Aura e/s looks amazing! Is there any dupe e/s that you can recommend?


----------



## gitts (Oct 24, 2008)

It is amazing what you have accumulated over a couple months.  I have been collecting for over three years and I still cannot catch up with you.


----------



## gigglegirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Yay nice to finally see your collection S!


----------



## makeupmadb (Oct 24, 2008)

Wonderful collection! I can see you're a fan of bases, they're always great as they can change the look of any eyeshadow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You should show how you store your collection


----------



## _abby (Oct 24, 2008)

Man, I can only hope I'm halfway to what you have in six months! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupmadb* 

 
_You should show how you store your collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree!


----------



## Sophie040 (Oct 25, 2008)

Awesome collection! I wish i had so much makeup


----------



## Susanne (Oct 25, 2008)

This is a great collection!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## User49 (Oct 25, 2008)

Cute traincase! :0)


----------



## daffie (Oct 26, 2008)

WOW! Thanks for the pics =)


----------



## melliquor (Oct 26, 2008)

You have an amazing collection.  Love all the blushes.


----------



## X_cinderella_X (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh my goodness. Words cannot describe the awesomeness!


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Oct 26, 2008)

Amazing collection!!! You have all the important stuff and MORE... Love your brush collection.


----------



## purrtykitty (Oct 26, 2008)

Sweet collection!  I think you've out done me!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 26, 2008)

OMG how did I not see this before!?!  Nice collection Samantha!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Now I really need to get going and post my collection pictures.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow!!! You did it in 6 months???!!! Holly crap!!!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Oct 27, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful collection!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 27, 2008)

LOVE the rubbing alcohol in a flask!  Genius!


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 27, 2008)

Great collection, especially the fluidlines


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Oct 27, 2008)

i want to come to your house & play with makeup!!!!


----------



## vampwillow (Oct 27, 2008)

Gorgeous collection I can't wait to eventually build my naffy little amount of make up to these standards.


----------



## Glimmergem (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, I'm jealous. Love your collection and envious that you can even get it organized enough to take those pics!


----------



## Sanayhs (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the compliments on my collection, everyone! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_Wow very very nice collection! You are lucky you got your hands on the Stowaways quad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 poopy Canada didnt get it_

 
I know! I got it not long ago from someone in the US. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Almost black.* 

 
_When do you get the time to use all this stuff? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I use some every day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I cycle through it and do in fact eventually use everything. I love options and colours!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharkbytes* 

 
_i'm insanely jealous of your 2 lightscapades!!!  Great collection, ty for sharing it~_

 
Lightscapade is my faaaaavourite. I had to buy a second because I would cry if I ever run out!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Amazing collection! And I love this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:


Evening Aura e/s looks amazing! Is there any dupe e/s that you can recommend?_

 
I can't think of an Evening Aura dupe off the top of my head, sorry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You could try searching the Neo Sci Fi thread to see if there was mention of one there? Or, try the clearance bin to see if anyone is looking to part with one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_LOVE the rubbing alcohol in a flask!  Genius!_

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it's much cuter than an ugly plastic bottle.


----------



## KayLuvsMAC (Oct 30, 2008)

I hope my little collection gets to be that big one day.


----------



## nunu (Oct 30, 2008)

Great Collection


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 30, 2008)

My, my!! nice collection you have there! It would take me years to mine anywhere near the size of yours! lol


----------



## miss_primer (Oct 31, 2008)

Awesome collection!!! I hope to have one that large one day.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 14, 2008)

wow nice collection


----------



## TJgirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing! Amazing collection..You truly are addicted lol


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 18, 2009)

dude you have a lot of shadesticks and paints! I'm totally drooling over them


----------



## Sanayhs (Jan 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_dude you have a lot of shadesticks and paints! I'm totally drooling over them_

 
I have even more now! I finished my collection of all twenty shadestick shades and have twenty of the thirty paint shades I'm aware of.


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 7, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## thaismc (Dec 21, 2011)

I came across this post when I was searching for the Lightscapade MSF!

  	Wow, you have a huge collection here!LOL I'm sure is much bigger now, right?LOL

  	I couldn't help but notice you own 2 lightscapades MSFs. Would you be willing to sell one or at least know someone who would? Thanks!!!


----------



## saintifying (Dec 23, 2011)

wow, this is amazing! im jealous


----------



## RedR0se (Jan 19, 2012)

LOL If you ever need a home for your collection I'll gladly drive over! jk


----------



## maggielemon (Jul 29, 2012)

Great collection!


----------

